# Conferate D Guard Bowie



## Anvil Head (Dec 23, 2012)

Finished this up the other day. Still hunting a cow for the sheath. Forged from a farrier's rasp as were many of the originals. Guard is transformed horseshoe - seemed appropiate. 15" blade, white oak handle.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 23, 2012)

Sometimes big is just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Cool looking little sabre!
But I thought cows were out of season!


----------



## RLo (Dec 23, 2012)

Really nice, Brother! Is that one staying this side of the pond?


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 23, 2012)

Carl very nice and Merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## MoblMec (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Carl
The Bowie looks great.
And it reminded me of this. Thought you would like to see how it ended up.
MoblMec


----------



## onedude (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice Carl!

D. Adams
John 3:16


----------



## flintlocker (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice D-Guard!
BTW Last week Tandy leather had double shoulders 6/7 oz on sale for $79 Not seconds either, very nice clean hides.


----------



## tedsknives (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice work brother. Show me some cow.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks fellas. Fun to take one like this or the farm knife out in the back and "prune" a few shrubs. Keeps two legged visitors in a cautious state of mind....not a bad thing. 
This one is staying on this side RLo. Got "temp saturation" on the other shore. 
Nice job Tim...best place for that one.
Got the flyer from Tandy, but already ordered up for the quarter. Guess the sheath/scabbard on this one will wait until after Christmas.
Hope everyone has a blessed Christmas.


----------



## blademan (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice Carl,I have had one of those started for awhile,wanted to get with you on the "D" guard part of it.Very nice!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike, the guard is the hard part. Lot of extra "Dry Fits" to make sure it aligns properly before you mix up the epoxy. Just a little off and it shows big on a big knife.


----------



## jbrooker (Dec 26, 2012)

Another good piece Carl


----------



## gritsknives (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks James and House. The blades are pretty simple straight forward forge work, just alot of it. Have to have two doors on the forge for these.


----------



## biker13 (Jan 3, 2013)

D guards one of my favorites.Beautiful knife sir


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks DLS. Their kinda fun to make, pretty serious short sword when finished. I enjoy inspecting the originals to see how the "ancients" forged their blades. You can learn a lot from close inspection, even the broken ones. Still haven't gotten around to building the scabbard for it....other projects.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 9, 2013)

Finally got around to rustling the neighbor's cow. Here's the scabbard. The split loop and frog will slide off for shash carry.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow I like that, great work sir


----------

